# Foul hooked a carp



## ls1

I foul hooked this carp yesterday. Ive never fished for carp so I diden't know how hard they fight. What kind of carp is this? Is this average or not? 27.5 pounds


----------



## RiverDoc

Good show! It's your average very large common carp. RiverDoc


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Thats what we call a fully scaled mirror carp. You can tell by the unusually large scales and the weird pattern. Its a genetic trait that some carp will exhibit. Some people will catch a mirror carp and think it is diseased or something because it looks like it is missing scales. Its just a genetic trait.

Common carp:








Mirror carp:


----------



## TimJC

I imagine being foul hooked made it a handful to land, especially at that size. Anything over 20 pounds is a good sized carp for most Ohio waters (30+ is trophy size to American carpers), and is even better when it is a rarer fully scaled mirror. A fish like that will make a lot of dedicated carp anglers jealous. Congratulations.


----------



## WhoolyBugger

A true pig... Monster.


----------



## ls1

I had it hooked in the tail which made it impossible to stop it when it took off. It pulled the boat around like it was nothing! I hooked into another one later that day but it got off when I got it close, it was only around a 15pounder.


----------

